# Spinning- Started a new hank of Malabrigo fiber



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

This colorway is called Archangel. I just started & forgot to take a picture before I split it.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Grand color mix, looks to be a fun spin.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Very pretty. I like the bright colors.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

That is pretty. Looking forward to seeing it finished.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

sorry


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

Frustrated. Places in the fiber are felted. The first Malabrigo I ever spun was lovely. Guess quality control has slipped. Their yarn is yummy, though.


----------



## Janallyn (Feb 16, 2016)

It's very beautiful


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Why would it have felted, when they died it? I would write to the CO. let them know.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Oooooooooooooooo, what gorgeous colors!!

Hazel


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

Beautiful! Hope you don't find too many felted spots.


----------



## Janallyn (Feb 16, 2016)

It felted due to non control of the heat, jmo, I dye roving, occasionally, that is what has happened to me.

Tablet just self corrects on its own, sorrt


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

mama879 said:


> Why would it have felted, when they died it? I would write to the CO. let them know.


I have read so many complaints about their fibre being felted. One spinner had to resurrect it on her drum carder


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

desireeross said:


> I have read so many complaints about their fibre being felted. One spinner had to resurrect it on her drum carder


I'm thinking they should let the CO. know what is going on. I'm not sure I would buy it. You pay for roving not felt.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Janallyn said:


> It felted due to non control of the heat, jmo, I dye roving, occasionally, that is what has happened to me.
> 
> Tablet just self corrects on its own, sorrt


I find the best results for dyeing roving is either steamed or in the oven. I dyed a super merino colourway the other day. Irregular heat from the hot plates causing bubbles felted some of it.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

mama879 said:


> I'm thinking they should let the CO. know what is going on. I'm not sure I would buy it. You pay for roving not felt.


Agree with you. I've seen it and some colours are divine. But I think I'll try dye my own.


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

In process...


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

ilmacheryl said:


> In process...


Gorgeous


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Very pretty I like the spin and the color.


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

looks exciting Please show pics when it is done


----------

